# Russian Bear 5000



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Crikey, just looked this stuff up:

http://www.nicemuscle.com/russian-bear-5000-powder-80353.htm

Cant find anywhere in the UK that does it, but bloody hell - 292g of protein per serving! Thats crazy. I dont think I could even down one of those. It has about 600g carbs too. Probably tastes very nice though.


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Blimey - now that is what I call a weight gainer... one gallon of milk.... I won't b drinking that b4 I go to bed..... I'd like to knwo how many servings you et per 4lbs... and how many scoops u hve to mix....

Can u get this in the UK?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

its 4 servings per 4lbs....


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

4 servings! Thats not very economical is it. A quick way to gain a lb in weight at a time - even if it is temporary!  Would anyone actually buy it if it became available in the uk?


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Just looked, and the brand who make this - vitol - make other 'fine products' like creatine serum and 100% egg protein!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know about this product but Lee (IronFXme) swears by this stuff.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

im dubious! but what i really want (can you help silentbob?) is musclemilk made by cytosport! only available in america as far as im aware!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll look into it mate. I've not heard of it before.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

http://www.pacific-nutrition.com/whey-musclemilk.htm - quite expensive even in the states. Sounds interesting.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Ah, found something - check your pm's superjoolz!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

lovely, cheers sb. This stuff is great, and it tastes fantastic too!


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

SB- thats canadian dollar prices! Its cheap! http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/cs/milk.html

$25 for tub. (So about £15)- I wish i lived in the US! lol


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

aah. Thats still about £4 a serving though.


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

i would def buy that russian bear stuff isn't that expensive really for the size a half serving a day would be enough

you could divide it up and get more

i would and am trying to get hold of some

thanks sb,

pm me if you get any more info

thanks


----------



## IronFXme (Jan 28, 2004)

I don't take the full serving... hell no, a gallon of milk ? Hey I don't like visitng the bathroom that much, but I seriously will say that it is real good stuff - worth the shipping on a couple tubs. Shame you can't get it over here.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Dont see whats special about it though, the idea with that is that russian bear stuff is you mix up one "serving" with a gallon of milk/water, then it lasts you all day. So, really if you drink 3 shakes normally a day, then this one "serving" is actually 3 servings.

As it is, i have 100g of protien per shake I drink, so on that basis, id actually be consuming more protien using my own shakes than I am using this russian bear stuff.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Good point turbo. It seems really no different to just getting a normal weight gainer and having more of it. I will try and look into it and see what its like to get hold of. With products like that, I have to weigh (whey?) up whether it worth getting in and if it would actually sell. I mean I just bought a batch of hydroxycut (possibly the last in england!) that isn't that far off its sell by date, but its a gamble that I know to take as it sells (only have two pots left already). There's nothing worse than being left with stock that doesn't sell.

I will take a look though - might look into the cytosport stuff too. On first impression they actually look like a better brand than vitol.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by superjoolz
> 
> *SB- thats canadian dollar prices! Its cheap! **http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/cs/milk.html*
> 
> ...


Just checked that particular link for musclemilk and they do some great flavours.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Here's a full list of the vitol range:

http://thebenchpress.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=141

This site uses the same store system mine does. Vitol is actually a russian brand. Struggling to find anywhere to get it from though. Cant even find a vitol homepage.


----------



## seedy (May 27, 2005)

is there any way to get hold of russina bear from a uk supplier?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

> 5000 calories and 292 grams protein per serving providing an anabolic formula for rapid weight gain without gaining fat.


Sorry to go against the grain, but the above extract is from their item description. That is just a stupid thing to say! even on AS & supplements and with perfect diet it is very very difficult to put on weight without gaining any fat! It really winds me up when companies tell blatant lies in their advertising. A 5000 calorie shake is going to make you put on some fat - even if it is 'fat free'


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

ive used it a couple of times, got good gains, but gained alot of fat aswell.


----------

